# LASIK Surgery



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone know of a reputable doctor in Fargo that performs LASIK surgery? Or is there anyone that has had it done themselves that can recommend a good doctor? Thanks...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, Yes I do!!!! PM your way.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

huntinsd,

I had mine done by Dr. Strinden at Meritcare in April and could not be happier. I have 20/15 in both eyes now, can't wait to go huntin' this fall and not have to worry about foggin up, rain, snow, or sweat. Good luck!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Does Blue Cross of ND cover it?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I had mine done down in Plymouth, MN. 500.00 cheaper an eye and great service. You just have to go down there for it. I was 20/500 in both eyes and now 2 years later I am 20/20.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

buckseye,

No, no insurance company will cover it because it is ellective surgery. However there are several payment options that you can use.


----------



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND-

Yeah... i can't wait to have it done. Dealing with glasses while hunting drives me nuts, especially in crappy weather.

SFC Rude-

I actually checked into the place in Plymouth, but it was only going to be a couple hundred different than the prices I found at a couple of places in Fargo. And if I figure in gas, hotels, driving, taking time off work, it's about a wash.

Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

So what is the price right now for Lasik????


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, i was going to ask what the price is for it down there. I'm supposed to be getting mine done in a couple of weeks in Regina. It'll cost me $3000 canadian pesos. The guys expensive, but also the best in the province. There's no reason to cheap out when it comes to eye surgery. But i could buy a lot of decoys with that.


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

Check with your insurance company. My health insurance paid the whole amount.


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

My wife and I had Lasik surgery in Calgary two years ago. I was 20/15 for the first 6 mos. and have settled into 20/15 in the left and 20/20 in the right. This, after having coke bottle vision for more than 20 years. The best part about the surgery is the clarity of long-distance vision (great for spotting elk and deer) and the comfort of never having to wear glasses or contact lenses. We went to the Gimbel Eye Center in Calgary and had Dr. Gimbel himself perform the surgery. He's the one who is credited with inventing this procedure and has performed more than any other doctor. From what I understand, that's your best bet for success. The success rate is directly proportional to the experience of the doctor (and of course, your suitability as a candidate). We paid $600/eye American.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Good to hear all the success with the operations.

Do you think there will be any drawbacks from having this procedure done 10, 20, 30 years from now?


----------



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

Price varies... I've found anywhere from $799 to $1500 per eye for my particular prescription. (mine's pretty common, so I'm told). Just depends on where you go...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The only drawback to having the procedure done is that when you end up with cataracts, and everyone who lives long enough will get cataracts, they are an aging change, the cataract surgeon will need to know what your original prescription and/or corneal thickness was before your LASIK so they can figure out what implant lens to use. Also if you were to develop glaucoma your treating doctor would need to know your original corneal thickness measurements before LASIK. We give every one of our patients that information after their procedure and also keep it on file here in their charts so it can always be retrieved. A lot of people wonder if the surgery will change. There really are no huge changes on the horizon coming soon unless you are extremely nearsighted, - 9.00 or so. I would love to go into detail here but I don't want to do any spamming. Chris I hope it is ok but if anyone has any further questions I would love to answer them for you. PM or e-mail me if you do. No obligations.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Okay, Dan, here is another question related to your post. It is off the subject of Lasik surgery but interesting nontheless.

My 11 year old dog has cataracts so bad he can't see a piece of steak in front of his nose. Have you ever heard of cataract surgery for pets?

No, I won't spend the money for it, but I was just wondering.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There are vetrinary Ophthalmologists believe it or not. There are very few of them in the entire country. There was/is one in Minneapolis as of about 5 years ago, not sure if she is still there or not. My partner has actually done cataract surgery on a dog before, turned out ok. I have treated some dog eye infections for a few patients. It would be very expensive to have cataract surgery done on a dog but you would be surprised at what people will pay for. I know it must be tough to see your companion not be the same as the good days you remember of him.
Any dates lined up for Canada yet Perry? Is your friend going that skipped the trip last year??


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Interesting article from ESPN.

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/sportingdog ... P_PRA.html


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Interesting article on dog sight.

My old pooch is pretty pathetic these days. He got his cataracts as a complication from diabetes. So, now he can't see very well and we give him insulin shots twice a day. I don't know how he finds his way to the door after I let him out to do his business. But, he does. He can still remember where things are supposed to be. As long as we don't have any new impediments in the way, he seems to get along alright. And, his tale still wags.

(I drove the poor dog nuts last night. I played a new goose hunting video that I got and he couldn't see those darned geese. He paced the floor for an hour.)

Yes, Dan is right about how much people are willing to pay to help their dogs. We have spent a small fortune in the last two years on vet bills and drugs. But, my wife doesn't have the heart to put old Kirby away. And, I'm not going to cross my wife on this one. Because, I know that if it was a matter of me or the dog, she would choose the dog!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You're still a bit too young to be put down Perry. Just make sure she still needs you for something!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I had my LASIK procedure done April 20th of this year by Dr. Womack in Fargo at ValleyLaser Eye Clinic. I am so happy and can't wait to go hunting this fall and winter. It is nice to go swimming and skiing and not have the hassle of contacts or glasses. Seeing 20/15 right now and was 20/500. The best $2000 I have ever spent.


----------

